# Hair on the lip



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

One of my quests in life is to have as many skills as possible (or atleast try to learn as many things as I can). One thing that always scared me was knitting. Now that I have recently learned how to knit, I think I am gonna move on to dog haircuts next! Poor Gustave. :innocent:

I keep looking at him all over to plan what I am gonna do, but here's what I don't have an answer for. What do you do about the hair on the upper lip? Looks like the groomer trims his hair there because it's only a bit longer than his lip and is just now starting to curl and go inside his mouth. 

Is that true? Is it supposed to be trimmed?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so funny because I just learned to crochet recently from watching YouTube videos! we are on the same wavelength-lol!

I trim obi's lip hair especially if it curls too much into the mouth. Just hold the dog's lower chin hair down to stabilize and separate the lips and trim the upper lip hair. Hope this helps  let me know if you need a pic.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes please, do upload a pic if possible. Will definitely help.

And that IS funny! Are you gonna crochet Obi something? I was gonna knit a sweater for Gustave and then I realized I won't have enough skills to knit anything other than a scarf for some time + the wool I got is not machine washable, so not a good idea for a doggie sweater.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*My Grandma taught me to knit when I was little. Made lots of scarves for my dolls...LOL I couldn't knit now if my life depended on it..*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Long lip hair!









Just a little trim with the blunt end scissors is easy 









I asked my husband to take the pics. He was like umm ok.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks! This is super helpful. 

I'm sure Obi was very confused. "But it's not grooming day yet!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Marisa....I am a visual learner. They are a great help for me also!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, I have the groomer trim those hairs from time to time. They don't grow fast and once Tyler stopped tear staining, his hairs there were pure white too which they weren't before so it isn't as necessary from a cosmetic standpoint.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky gets his waxed when he goes in for his facials.B)


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky gets his waxed when he goes in for his facials.B)


 
:HistericalSmiley:


No really, this thread helped me too  I now need a decent set of shears! :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky gets his waxed when he goes in for his facials.B)


LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila & Wilber mommy (Dec 12, 2012)

How can you get her stay so still?!? Leila wouldn't let me get her sit for a second. I'm trying to cut the hair of her face around the eyes and no luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Thanks! This is super helpful.
> 
> I'm sure Obi was very confused. "But it's not grooming day yet!!"
> 
> ...


True! Obi was like "This is random." But, he is very cooperative 



Leanne said:


> Thanks for the pics Marisa....I am a visual learner. They are a great help for me also!


No problem! I agree- a picture is worth a thousand words (especially when it comes to grooming) :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Rocky gets his waxed when he goes in for his facials.B)


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Rocky is FANCY!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Leila & Wilber mommy said:


> How can you get her stay so still?!? Leila wouldn't let me get her sit for a second. I'm trying to cut the hair of her face around the eyes and no luck
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By holding the chin hair, it really helps to keep the dog's head straight. I can't really take much credit though... Obi is a mellow dude and was socialized/trained to be groomed by Stacy before he even came to me!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> By holding the chin hair, it really helps to keep the dog's head straight. I can't really take much credit though... Obi is a mellow dude and was socialized/trained to be groomed by Stacy before he even came to me!


I have to say, this is yet another benefit of getting a pup from a good breeder. There will always be exceptions, but IMO Gustave is mostly OK with me grooming him because his breeder, Cindy had been grooming him regularly before he came to us. 

The only thing she didn't do was brush his teeth(she used her finger to rub his teeth so he would be OK with human fingers in mouth but no toothbrush), and that's the only thing we sorta struggled with in the beginning. He doesn't get what a brush is for, he just keeps licking it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Personally I prefer waxing.....oh wait! Are we talking about dogs??? Never mind.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Personally I prefer waxing.....oh wait! Are we talking about dogs??? Never mind.


Haha! I was confused for a second there. 

Thanks, Marisa. I did it this morning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

